# New buisiness idea



## chrisherk (Dec 11, 2005)

Whenever I'm bored I start thinking. Hows this, Get a huge piece of land, buy a bunch of popular equip. and charge people to play with it,maybe by the hr. Kind of like a fun park. Have them sign a waiver, were the seatbelt, quick lesson on what to do and not to do, and give them plenty of distance. I talk to a lot of people, and they would love to try the stuff out, including women. Maybe you will get a lot of people who need to practice for a job or something. criticize away.


----------



## Aceinstaller (Feb 5, 2006)

This thought has crossed my mind as well. It kind of reminds me when I was a teenager. some of my fondest memories were on the friends farm making jumps with tractors and 4 wheeling the trucks. dirt bikes and 4 wheelers were great too. 

The only problem is that the cost of toys isn't cheap!:shutup: And boy did we break a lot of toys!:whistling 

cost of admission would be extremely high just to cover the insurance on the equiptment(granted everyone signed waivers.) Too expensive?.......I dont know.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

chrisherk said:


> Whenever I'm bored I start thinking.


 Chris,
You need to find a hobby, to keep your mind busy so you don't start thinking.:w00t: Seriously nice thought, but now lets think about something else.:jester: Well #1 the equipment would be very expensive,#2 the insurance would be very high #3 the place would be like Helter Skelter, bodies everywhere.:laughing: :laughing:


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Damn, the admission costs would be outrageous just to cover the cost of repairs......lol


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

A few years ago there was a town in AZ for sale and the folks on another board that I'm on had a blast with it. A heavy equipment ride park was one of the ideas. Why not?


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Teetorbilt said:


> Why not?


 Maybe for some of the same reasons which are listed in a few of the posts above. When you first hear of the idea you say hmmm but then think of the logistics. The kind of money you'de have to charge for the entry fee would have you out of business in months. Unless you have money to burn like Bill Gates and are just looking for a tax write off.


----------



## gravtyklz (Dec 24, 2005)

Well there are some places that buy a bunch of Hummer's and charge to let people drive them around and 4wheele. People pay the money too.

They charge like $275 for the first 2 hours and then $100 for every hour there after.

A hummer costs $80K+

Equipment prices do very....But I think it would be reasonable to charge more. Heck start out small...with any equipment you already have.

Insurance would be more costly...unless you called it a "school". You are infact teaching right? With the hummers they also require an instructor to be present int he hummer as you're using it. 

Realistically....you could rent a machine for a whole day and play with it cheaper than the above prices....but you dont have the land to play, Joe blow has no liability insurance, Joe Blow doesnt even know you can rent them like that.....people have money....and a day with his family to rip into the ground and feel powerful would be worth while fora lot of people. I've read a ton of stories about rich people buying equipment just to play with...surely they'de pay to have a few hours or even a day...


----------



## Patty (Jan 21, 2006)

Why not add dinner and a bit of ambience to the whole thing, kinda like a Medieval Times concept. They have jousters on horses. You could have guys and gals doing demolition with wrecking balls. Level the food out to a more casual deal like pizza and hotdogs...lots of beer, though...and you just might be on to something!:laughing: And, just like Medieval Times, they could eat with their hands. No forks or knives!:clap: It'll work! And the beauty of it is, EVERYONE PAYS! Spectators and Wanna-Be Heavy Equipment Operators alike! 

Is that money I smell?????


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

You coould do a whole "construction world" theme park. Have roach coaches for food vendors, nail gun shooting booths, welding games, heavy equipment rides, blasting and demo tents and booths where vendors just collect money and run - the whole 9 yards.
Back in the early 80's the local CAT dealer down here held a 2 day open house in an abandoned sand/gravel mine. They had about 20 pieces of the latest and greatest stuff from pans, to loaders and dozers to excavtors and backhoes. They sold beer and barbequed meat. Owners and operators from miles around came to look at and run all the new toys. They even had skill contests and awarded prizes to the best operators. It was great fun. I've never seen anything like it since.


----------

